
Elixir v1.5 released - andruby
https://elixir-lang.org/blog/2017/07/25/elixir-v1-5-0-released/
======
andruby
This links to the proper release announcement.

Previous discussion from the github link:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14846359](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14846359)

------
rhabarba
Does anyone actually use Elixir? If so: What makes it the right decision?

~~~
pmarreck
yes, and it's awesome, but you should go to the other comment explaining where
the proper announcement discussion actually is

